# Peas with Mint



## lmhorgen (Jun 1, 2006)

This summer I went to a party where they served peas with mint. I devoured it despite the fact that I have never been a fan of the little green balls.

I have a wedding reception coming up that I think it would be a perfect fit for. I am however, having a hard time finding a recipie for it. I would think it to be fairly simple, but I'm curious as to if anyone has made this before and would be willing to share their ideas with me.

I appreciate the help!


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't have a recipe but I can tell you how I do it. 

First thing to remember is not to overcook the peas. So, if it for a large crowd consider a large skillet. The skillet will disperse the heat more evenly so the peas cook evenly. Cook them with miniumal water, stir often. When almost done add a little butter, salt, pepper. Sometimes I add a sprinkle of wondra flour, it makes a thin sauce that sticks to the peas. You can also add some finally minced shallot; you can use seasoning salt. 

For the mint or sweet basil, roll the leaves up, from the tip to the stem. Slice very finely and stir into the peas just as the come off of the stove, that will keep your leaves a bright color, and they wil retain a little texture.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Was it soup? Or were the peas whole?

Pea and mint soup recipes are easily found online. One classic recipe you might want to try in particular: Sugar Snap Peas with Prosciutto & Mint.


----------

